# Hartz vs. Frontline/Heartgard vs. Revolution



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello everyone,

So I took my 8 week old Chi, Bella, to the vet yesterday to get her first set of vaccinations. We also took her because I noticed tapeworms in her stool on Tuesday night. I know tapeworms are caused from the dog usually eating an infested flea, and we have only seen ONE flea on her and that was at my girlfriends apartment where there was another dog. Well to make a long story short, after the visit the vet recommended I start her on Frontline Plus and Heartguard when she hit 9 weeks old. I was all for it, but then I saw the price for Frontline is $40 every 3 months?!?? I guess it was a shock because I have been using Hartz on my JRT Mix for the 9 months I've had him and have never seen a single flea on him or in my house. So my question is, would you use Hartz on your Chi? I mean the money thing isn't a problem, I'm just used to paying $8 for the Hartz so it was a shock. And the Hartz has seemed to work fine.

I was also talking to the vet about Revolution, since it treats fleas, ticks and heartworms but she recommended that I do the frontline plus and heartgard together. What do you use? Opinions, suggestions? Thanks! 

Josh


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I get three months of the frontline plus for $30 at my vets...Gizmo uses Frontline since he was 9 weeks with no problems...nobody in my family or friends uses anything else so I can't really help on that...anyways...with frontline I half the dose because he is still so little...so if you get 3 months for 40, it's really 6 months because I don't think giving the full dosage when their that little is recommended...so 6 months for $40 is not bad at all...

Also my vet gives me discounts for buying years supply..so see if yours does...or like I said shop around...

I get my heartworm pills for a year for just 40 dollars and if I buy the frontline plus and heartworm (Heartgard) together for a year she gives it to me for $100...which saves me alot...but I get the discount because I have two dogs that go to her...so the more dogs you have the bigger the discount etc.

:wave:


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> I get three months of the frontline plus for $30 at my vets...Gizmo uses Frontline since he was 9 weeks with no problems...nobody in my family or friends uses anything else so I can't really help on that...anyways...with frontline I half the dose because he is still so little...so if you get 3 months for 40, it's really 6 months because I don't think giving the full dosage when their that little is recommended...so 6 months for $40 is not bad at all...
> 
> Also my vet gives me discounts for buying years supply..so see if yours does...or like I said shop around...
> 
> ...


Yeah I have 2 dogs that I take to her also. I'll check on the discount if I buy in bulk..

Are there any other things I should be giving Bella on a regular basis other than flea, tick and heartworm medicine?


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

No I wouldn' t use Hartz on my dogs.  I only use Frontline. I believe there is another thread on here about this. Bella and Boo both get Frontline and Intercepter.

Leslie


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Do not use the Hartz please. It has an extremely bad reputation and can be dangerous for your dogs. I use Revolution only as that is what my vet prescribed for Marcus and it's a wormer, flea killer and heart worm preventative all in one. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I've also heard bad things about Hartz. I did use Hartz for a short time 2 or 3 years ago because it was so much cheaper. I wouldn't use it now.

I use Advantage and Interceptor as that is what my vet recommends.

I also find that I don't need to treat Jasmine for fleas every month. I just keep a close watch, and if I see no signs of fleas, I don't use it. It's now been over 2 months since her last treatment, and still no signs of any fleas, and I live in Florida where fleas are very bad in the summer.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I started using Revolution on both of my dogs last year ...and we had an absolutely flea free summer last year ...the first time ever !


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i was using heartgard and frontline but chiwi didn't eat the heartgard so i have her on revolution.. here's a link http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=8119 tells you about the different kinds of parasiticides.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I use Frontline Plus about 7 months a year (which is perfect since you get the 7th pack free if you buy 6 at my vet's office) and I just started using Interceptor this month. I had been using the Heartgard but getting that enormous chewable pill into Lily was a nightmare (sure, it's chewable if you're a 50 pound dog maybe).


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks everyone, i think i'm gonna do frontline plus heartgard.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

hi there.... I am happy that your little furbaby is doing so well... 

I have used frontline and I had to save some money this month and used zodiac spot on flea medicine. My dog had a very bad reaction to it and I don't care how much frontline costs I will *NEVER* buy any thing else nor will I ever put anything else on Gadget as long as he lives... 

as far as heartguard or revalution goes.. I used heartguard one time and he was not wanting to eat it I changed to interspetor<SP> It is so much easier to give it to him... I put it in a piece of cheese and he takes it right down... 

[/b]


----------



## mark1010 (Jun 12, 2005)

I used revolution this year and am very happy with it. last year I used frontline plus and found it didnt work so well(found a couple fleas). Revolution is 3 in 1 and only cost me 14$ a month. If you get frontline, get it at vets office, bc pet stores are selling it for $30.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

I use Sentinal prescribed by the vet on both of mine. It's for fleas, ticks and heartworm. Taco's been on it since he was 3 months and Buster's been on it for 8 years. I've never seen a flea on either one of them. They're the flavored chewables and they both eat 'em right up like a treat. I guess they're kind of expensive. About $32 a month for both pills. Mostly because of Buster because it goes by weight and he's 80 lbs. But, it's worth it to know that they're protected.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> as far as heartguard or revalution goes.. I used heartguard one time and he was not wanting to eat it I changed to interspetor<SP> It is so much easier to give it to him... I put it in a piece of cheese and he takes it right down...
> 
> [/b]


Man, tell me about it. I love any meds that can be hidden in a piece of cheese. :lol:


----------



## Stewart's Mom (Mar 28, 2005)

I used Frontline at first for Stewie but when I had to give him Heartguard he would not take it. I have been using Revolution for the last few months and have had no problems at all.


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

:shock: You need to shop around for the fronline and get Frontline Plus
its the best I only pay $28.00 for 3 months. Shop around cause your paying to much. call diffrent vets and check there prices, :wink: pricing is wide ranged for some reason. you dont have to change vets just buy the fronline and go on. Good luck


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

porshas_momma said:


> :shock: You need to shop around for the fronline and get Frontline Plus
> its the best I only pay $28.00 for 3 months. Shop around cause your paying to much. call diffrent vets and check there prices, :wink: pricing is wide ranged for some reason. you dont have to change vets just buy the fronline and go on. Good luck


Yeah I found it online, $46.99 for a six pack. Pretty good price if anyone else wants to check it out. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...200&ref=3475&subref=AA&GCID=C12188x004&ctt=61

Also found a 3 pack on ebay for $22 shipped.


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

I have my cats on Revolution. Punky was on Revolution but I changed her to Frontline and Heartguard when another Vet told me Revolution wasn't as effective for ticks in dogs. I asked my Vet and he agreed. He said Revolution was OK for her in Puerto Rico where ticks aren't a problem so that's why she was OK on it. But because I travel with her so much to other areas where ticks _are_ a problem he agreed it was better to do Frontline and Heartguard. I have since chatted with another Vet (3rd one) and he also agreed that Revolution is not always effective against ticks for dogs. Revolution for cats is fine. Luckily Punky loves the Heartguard.


----------

